# Topics > AI in car and transport > Automated guideway transit >  Automated Guideway Transit, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd.

"MHI Develops High-speed Automated Guideway Transit System Capable of Speeds up to 120 Kilometers Per Hour"
-- New Offering Will Dramatically Expand the Global Market

October 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MHI Innovative Automated Guideway Transit

Published on Apr 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Saitama New Urban Transit NEW SHUTTLE 2020 SERIES

Published on Apr 5, 2016

----------

